# New Z24 head, cam, header?



## Nissan HB SS (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey I have an 88 pickup and was wondering if anyone knows a good place to buy a Z24 head. I had the head and deck shaved last rebuild and I need new valves and a cam this time. I'm afraid the valves may hit the pistons if there is more lift on the cam. I'm not sure on how much has been shaved off but its a good bit that's why I want to just get a new head. 

Also I am trying to decide which cam would be good for the truck. Comp, Web Camshaft, or any others out there. The truck has no A/C, or power steering, cut the fan off, A 3in Cold air Intake behind the grill with venturi at the throttle body. The heater element below the throttle body is gone for more air flow. Its been bored out to almost a 2.5 Liter. I'm getting a Header and full exhaust when I buy the Cam and Head.
Does anyone other than Pacesetter make a header for an 88 d21 2wd 5-speed?

I know its alot of questions but if ya have any ideas it advise would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

i just talked to nismo and they told me they may have a mild cam for it. also if you can find a 720 pick up with a L20b head you can use that head. i dont know the difference in it but thats what they use


i just found out th nismo camshaft is $100


----------



## dirtybeats (Dec 23, 2008)

i got an 89 hardbody that just got an sr swap so i have the motor and parts that were in it i think its the napz but i had the head redone in it before the swap it runs but it needs bottom end rebuilt you can here a little rattle but all good compression in head i got pictures of it on here somewhere, under sr swap. but i am willing to sell that thing for cheap!!!!!!!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nissan Motorsport Offers 2 cams for the Z24 engine, Stage 1 cam is the cam I'm running and it's lift in the same as stock .416", it's the duration which was changed. How much was shaved off your head? Mine been shaved about .029" and I got plenty of room for more lift. I would search the boneyard for a head or trade with your Machine Shop for a rebuilt unit. Doug Thorley offers a Tri-Y header for he NAPZ, I running a Pacesetter which is fitting with a wideband bung and has been ceramic coated recently, but I've been running that header for about 6 yrs along with the Car Sound Hi Flow Cat and custom 2.25" exhaust system. Check with Clifford Performance for a street cam also...


----------



## Nissan HB SS (Sep 30, 2008)

I will check out some of those places. If it comes down to it dirtybeats I may buy your head. I kinda like the idea of a L20B head it requires a front timing cover and other modifications that Im not sure how extensive it goes.
I have .08 combined deck and head shaved I think. plus a previous rebuild so it may have more than that shaved off.


----------

